# The Swear Jar



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Shouldn't every office have one?

This might be worth a laugh or two!!

Swear Jar video by FrightenersEntertainment - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid92.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid92.photobucket.com/albums/l22/FrightenersEntertainment/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@l22/FrightenersEntertainment/swear_jar_300k


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I'm game I need 2 jars!!!! LOL
Great Vid!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

That is an f***ing great idea. 

Why don't we have one of those Go***mn jars here on this sh*t? Which one of you c***suc*ers is with an old b*stard like me?!?!?!?!?

Can I get a H*ll Yeah?!?!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks like Slimy will be buying the 1st case for us! lol


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

That's great.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

LOL Slimy!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Right On slimy!!!

funny vid


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Man would I be in trouble


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

lol, that was fairly entertaining


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

H*ll %&*$#@! yeah!!! lol great video


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

That was hilarious!!!! 
BTW FE-----It's ON!!!! I'll give ya a few days to figure that one out!   :googly: :devil:


----------

